# East vs West - a Cold War grand strategy game



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Felt this warranted a thread given that me and Red Storm had started derailing the Vic 2: AHD one.

Being developed by BL-Logic (Arsenal of Democracy) and produced by Paradox. Supposedly it'll have the economic depth of Vicky 2 and the military depth of HOI 3. Needless to say I'm pretty excited about it. Not a lot is known thus far apart from the above and it should deal with guerrilla warfare, ships are modable in-game and there's a 'spy card' system for espionage and spies can be double agents. 

So this is for the two or three of us that get excited about these things!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Apparently you can play as 'almost' any nation and you do have the option to nuke if you have the capabilities and you reach DEFCON 1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

Be nice to game as a second period stalinist russia and see how america likes a dose of the workers bomb


----------



## mk12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Edit: ignore me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Be nice to game as a second period stalinist russia and see how america likes a dose of the workers bomb



I'm gonna get into it by playing a small inconsequential country such as Cuba  before taking the reigns of the great bear and seeing if there's a way for liberal democracy to collapse. There's usually a way to do massive alternative historical stuff with Paradox, but it's hard.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 27, 2013)

This game looks interesting but there's loads of questions I have that, as far as I can see, haven't been answered. How do elections work? Does Stalin die in 1953 still, or do you choose who replaces him when you want?

Is the US economy different to the Soviet economy? Can you turn the USA communist?


----------



## mk12 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...c2d8cbc143093&attachmentid=73609&d=1360595613

This looks good actually.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

mk12 said:


> This game looks interesting but there's loads of questions I have that, as far as I can see, haven't been answered. How do elections work? Does Stalin die in 1953 still, or do you choose who replaces him when you want?
> 
> Is the US economy different to the Soviet economy?* Can you turn the USA communist?*


 
*assigns five snipers to Mcarthy*

*10 to Hoover*

*do you wish to bribe or war with the mafia*

click on war


Panthers wish an allaince Y/N


Y


You've broken the whitehouse.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 28, 2013)

I think playing as Egypt would be good. 

Being a proxy and getting involved with the Israeli-Arab stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2013)

mk12 said:


> http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...c2d8cbc143093&attachmentid=73609&d=1360595613
> 
> This looks good actually.



Is that the doomsday clock in the top left?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Is that the doomsday clock in the top left?


 

I think you mean 'countdown to the glorios day'


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you getting this then dotty?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

once I've the machine to run it on aye! crappy old mac atm


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2013)

You don't need a top gaming spec to run paradox stuff. They're probably more cpu intensive than gpu.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Can you turn the USA communist?



Yes, the USA can become communist.



> Gellert Keresztes: The problem with Hearts of Iron III was that it only really had depth through combat. We didn’t want players to only have just one tool for doing things; we wanted the player to have many tools to choose from just like it was during the Cold War. Take politics for example, you can support specific parties, with penalties, and depending on which Government-type you have you can even outlaw parties, so they can’t participate in the next election. This then can buy you time to work on the population and get them on your side. Or you might just want to collapse that and go into Communism, and suspend elections all together. The only way you could then get out of that is to suffer a coup, or get another nation to invade you and force your government out. So if your country drifts into either of these extremes, Communism, Fascism etc… then you can’t get them out without drastic measures. This means though that the US could go Communist, and then the next largest faction in NATO takes over.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/eastvswestaheartsofirongame/interviews.html#sthash.wBhe32Mx.dpuf


----------



## mk12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting. So can you change "Government-type"?

I will definitely get this.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 1, 2013)

Announcement today that there's a 'small' delay so release date is 'to be confirmed'. 

Hopefully it will see the light of day sometime this year.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 27, 2014)

Not looking promising.




			
				BjornB said:
			
		

> _Hey everyone,_
> 
> We've got some news for you regarding East vs. West that is going to change the future of the game and introduce the ability for fans to get intimately involved in the development. Since the project was born from modders we thought it was only right that we tell the community here first about the plans for it.
> Development schedule permitting, _East vs. West will be in beta come March_ and _you will be able to contribute with what you want_ to get access to it.
> ...



On the one hand you can toss in a bin lid and get Beta access. On the other, it may perpetually stay in Beta.


----------



## captainmission (Jan 27, 2014)

paradox needs to get with the times. If you have an unfinished game you don't say that. You charge people twice the retail price for the priviledge of 'early access'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2014)

godamit


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 27, 2014)

captainmission said:


> paradox needs to get with the times. If you have an unfinished game you don't say that. You charge people twice the retail price for the priviledge of 'early access'



This isn't really their game. Again they've handed the reins to modders and it's gone belly up like Magna Mundi did. The difference on this ocassion though is that BL-Logic have produced a title on this basis in the past.

Gotta say I'm pretty gutted though. I love Paradox grand strategies but the cold war is a much more interesting historical period compared with their other offerings, in my view. Technologically speaking. Obviously empire building can be fun too but the cold war is all about proxy wars and who blinks first type stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cancelled.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 12, 2014)

_Note: We worked on past Paradox and Bl-Logic games. We are not the team from Bl-Logic that worked on East vs. West and eventually FAILED horribly to deliver a final product by 6. March 2014. They had a quarter million euros in budget and 4 years time to develop and still blew it. We know these guys, their non-existant organization and we know how buggy their latest version was. This kickstarter here is definitly independent from them. They did not get it done, but we will. We are professionals, we stick to deadlines and we know what counts.
_
http://games.on.net/2014/03/east-vs-west-a-hearts-of-iron-game-cancelled-then-trashed/

Lots of bitching.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2014)

Indiegogo isn't really kickstarter though, is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

this is shit news


----------



## Quartz (Mar 12, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> _They had a quarter million euros in budget and 4 years time to develop and still blew it._



That smacks of bullshit. €250K will keep only 5 or 6 people employed for only one year, not four. (Remember, cost of employing them, not salaries.)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 12, 2014)

Quartz said:


> That smacks of bullshit. €250K will keep only 5 or 6 people employed for only one year, not four. (Remember, cost of employing them, not salaries.)



yeah let's face it, that game was going to be a low budgeted, under funded, buggy shit.

great idea though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quartz said:


> That smacks of bullshit. €250K will keep only 5 or 6 people employed for only one year, not four. (Remember, cost of employing them, not salaries.)



They weren't employed though. A fair few of them worked for free on the understanding they'd get paid something on release. It wasn't a team on the payroll.

With games development you get paid by the milestone. Sometimes a lot, sometimes not so much and other times fuck all. I'd be surprised if more than a couple involved had given up the day job.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

so basically I'm not going to be able to see if I can spread titoism around the globe. Cunts


----------



## Quartz (Mar 12, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> They weren't employed though. A fair few of them worked for free on the understanding they'd get paid something on release. It wasn't a team on the payroll.



Ah right. I wasn't aware of that.


----------

